# difference between new isabelle and older isabell werth saddle



## swampdonkey (22 February 2012)

I tried a isabell werth dressage saddle last week and loved it, it fit my boy well, and I felt secure and comfy in it.
When I went to buy a new one, its been replaced with the new version isabell dressage saddle.
Worrying now that fit and feel won't be the same.  Has anyone tried both and which did you prefer.


----------



## Sol (22 February 2012)

I'm not sure if there's a really big difference, I have only ridden in the 'old' style ones, the new ones look a bit too big/blocky compared to the old! It's very easy to pick up a good second hand version of the older model though online  They are lovely! Just don't fit my gelding sadly.


----------



## MillionDollar (22 February 2012)

There's a big difference!

I had the Old version and swapped to the New one when it came out. The twist is narrower, the knee blocks bigger and in a better position and it just puts me in a MUCH better position than the old one. And it's comfier.

Oh and also the Cair is the New sort, which is lovely and squidgy


----------



## Tinks81 (22 February 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			There's a big difference!

I had the Old version and swapped to the New one when it came out. The twist is narrower, the knee blocks bigger and in a better position and it just puts me in a MUCH better position than the old one. And it's comfier.

Oh and also the Cair is the New sort, which is lovely and squidgy 

Click to expand...

I had a Cair one and it damaged my horses back had to have it swapped for flocking !!   Heard quite a few horror stories re this too


----------



## madhector (22 February 2012)

The new one is built on a different tree and has flatter panels so suits the flatter back WB rather than TBs


----------



## Sults (22 February 2012)

can you only buy the new version with cair?


----------



## MillionDollar (22 February 2012)

Tinks81 said:



			I had a Cair one and it damaged my horses back had to have it swapped for flocking !!   Heard quite a few horror stories re this too
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but was it the OLD Cair or the NEW Cair?? As Yes, I would never use any of the Wintecs with the old Cair system  The NEW Cair is completely different........think they copied WOW's Flair a bit actually.


----------



## swampdonkey (22 February 2012)

thank you all for your views, really looking forward to it coming now, flatter back would suit my boy better.


----------



## soulfull (22 February 2012)

interesting  I wondered this.  nice to know


----------



## Laura&Lucas (22 February 2012)

Im so glad to see this thread! Today i bought a new isabell werth! I was just about to write a new topic to find out peoples views! I've had an xw gullet fitted and I rode in it this afternoon and loved it! It fits perfectly once we fiddled with the balance straps. its so so comfy, the knee pads keep your legs in a lovely position. Lucas has a very smooth rocking horse canter anyway but in this my bum didn't leave the saddle once!


----------



## varkie (23 February 2012)

I find this very interesting - I have an old Wintec Isabell Werth, and love it.  I tried a new one recently, just because I had a chance to, and it looked so different - and I HATED it!  I found the old one put me in a much better position than the new one.  And the new one just looked so chunky compared to the old. 

Sadly I have a new horse now, and he doesn't suit either version, so I'm going to have to sell it.  

If I got a new horse in the future who'd suit it, I'd consider it again - but would actively search for the older version.


----------

